# Outlook macro question



## Koontz (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the macro snippet in Outlook that would choose "Not Sensitive-Business Use" for
the Sensitivity Classification for an email?

All outgoing mail messages must have a user-specified Sensitivity Classification.

  Please select a level       (Choose Classification) --
       Highly Sensitive --
       Sensitive --
       Not Sensitive-Business Use  --
       Unclassified--


Thanks!


----------



## Teeroy (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not an expert on Outlook code by any means but I thought mailitem.sensitivity had a very small set of allowed values and wasn't user configurable.  There are third party applcaitions / add-ins to extend this such as Titus Message Classification.


----------



## Koontz (Nov 28, 2014)

The value I need is "3NS", I just can't seem to figure out the correct syntax.


----------



## Teeroy (Nov 28, 2014)

I thought the only allowable values were per OlSensitivity enumeration (Microsoft.Office.Interop.Outlook).


----------



## Koontz (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure...


----------



## Teeroy (Nov 28, 2014)

You might also try OutlookCode.com - Developer Learning Center for Microsoft Outlook for help specific to Outlook VBA.


----------



## Koontz (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

